# Going Full Snob... (CC's)



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Every day now, I walk over to the Edgestar and over-look the NC's for a CC. It's ful of my favoites. DPG Blacks, Oliva products, and just a pile of Nicaraguan puros.

I craved my LGC maduros. Oliva G maddys were like potato chips for me. Wish I had enough time for another Short Story...

...none of which have that Cuban twang.

Why have I gone from one NC a day to, "maybe I have time to sneak in a Party Short after this RASS"?

What is this twang and why must I have it?


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Because it is new,and Oh,so sweet!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep what he said (Mark) I tend to stay on every one new stick I like that I find for awhile, then go back to normal picking. pretty normal I think!


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Its a sad affliction, and many of us suffer from it! lol


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I have yet to find a CC that i would pick before a NC in my humi.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rookee said:


> I have yet to find a CC that i would pick before a NC in my humi.


You must have a shitload of cc's then LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> Every day now, I walk over to the Edgestar and over-look the NC's for a CC. It's ful of my favoites. DPG Blacks, Oliva products, and just a pile of Nicaraguan puros.
> 
> I craved my LGC maduros. Oliva G maddys were like potato chips for me. Wish I had enough time for another Short Story...
> 
> ...


That's the secret of the dark side :tape:thank GOD your palate can recognize it. :smoke:Many are afflicted with the terrible Billy Goat palate and can't tell the difference. Poor bastages i hope a cure is in sight.:biglaugh::tease::yo:


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a very similar issue... Anybody know someone who wants a bunch of NCs I'm never going to touch again?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mhartnett said:


> I have a very similar issue... Anybody know someone who wants a bunch of NCs I'm never going to touch again?


Send them to the troops!:drinking:


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> Because it is new,and Oh,so sweet!


I'm tellin' ya, it's the "twang" that I crave.

I'm still hitting the NC's; Oliva V's, RP Edge maddy and MOW Ruination. While having great flavor, they don't give me the fix that I need.


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Send them to the troops!:drinking:


Ingenious, sir!


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

smelvis said:


> You must have a shitload of cc's then LOL


If three is considered a shit load then i have a shitload of cc's. LOL
The only CC that i really like (of the few that i have tried) is the VR famosos.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Try a Bolivar RC. OMG! If those don't make you lust for CC's..nothing will


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

smelvis said:


> You must have a shitload of cc's then LOL


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Emjaysmash said:


> Its a sad affliction, and many of us suffer from it! lol


Just like insanity, I dont suffer from it, I enjoy every minute of it.:mischief:


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> Try a Bolivar RC. OMG! If those don't make you lust for CC's..nothing will


I guess i'm gonna have to put that one on my short list.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Give me young Bolis or old Bolis or young VRs or old VRs...I don't care the age I just need them to say Habana. Their are a select few NCs I still enjoy because of their full throttle chocolat and creamy nature with heavy tobacco profile but the number is dwindling.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> Try a Bolivar RC. OMG! If those don't make you lust for CC's..nothing will





Rookee said:


> I guess i'm gonna have to put that one on my short list.


Oh yeah I will amen that for sure one of my favorites,


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

yep, i'm in the same boat. but i've mostly moved past it now that my cc's far outnumber my NC's. it sucks sometimes because i read about all these great new NC's like the tats, liga privada's or the new diesel and i just have no desire whatsoever to smoke them let alone buy them. I've traded for a couple using CC's as currency lol. 

Actually the few times I may try them are during herfs when I just want to smoke something new.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

There is a place in my coolers for both Cuban and non-Cuban smokes. Sometimes I am just in the mood for the flavors that a good Nicaraguan can deliver. With that said I am still reaching for the Cubans about 90% of the time.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

twang = nothing.. a made up word for a made up flavor

look up the flavor wheel... I dare you to find "twang" on it.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Of the CC's I have smoked..every one of them had that "twang"..kind of a..meaty-saltiness...and an aroma I have never experienced in a non Cuban cigar.It is def a uniqueness to the cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> Of the CC's I have smoked..every one of them had that "twang"..kind of a..meaty-saltiness...and an aroma I have never experienced in a non Cuban cigar.It is def a uniqueness to the cigars.


Agreed no other taste like it in the world. Shame some people don't can't taste it. I have a few friends that can't they eat junk food smoke cigarettes. By their own admissions and i quote. " Mcdonalds cheese burgers taste like steak to me":loco:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Breakaway500 said:


> Of the CC's I have smoked..every one of them had that "twang"..kind of a..meaty-saltiness...and an aroma I have never experienced in a non Cuban cigar.It is def a uniqueness to the cigars.


So, you call it a "meaty-salty" twang. I've heard people say "grassy" twang, "earthy" twang, etc. So, what is twang? Different things to different people, but basically just a made up word. Unless referring to sound, that is.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> twang = nothing.. a made up word for a made up flavor
> 
> look up the flavor wheel... I dare you to find "twang" on it.


So critical of others. It's a slang word CC aficionados use, deal with it.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

LosingSleep said:


> So critical of others. It's a slang word CC aficionados use, deal with it.


I didn't criticize anyone. I criticized a word. I'm aware of its use, but I don't have to like it.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

It's kind of a taste you can't really put your finger on..thus the "twang" definition. If you can't taste it,you may never fully understand.Not all the CC's I have tried have been to my liking,but they all shared that same unique..."twangy" flavor.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Breakaway500 said:


> It's kind of a taste you can't really put your finger on..thus the "twang" definition. If you can't taste it,you may never fully understand.Not all the CC's I have tried have been to my liking,but they all shared that same unique..."twangy" flavor.


If someone can't put a finger on a taste, then they're the ones with the inexperienced palate. Have you ever seen a professional wine taster go, "This has that distinct french taste that I can't put my finger on. Let's call it French 'twang.'" This is why I say it's just a word people use to describe something they either can't describe or doesn't exist. It's also why I said that I've heard/read people say "grassy" twang, "earthy" twang, etc. So, how many twangs are there?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Bruno
Ya need to stop poking the bear........


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Like I said,I can compare it to a meaty-salty flavor....but I have honestly never experienced that particular flavor sensation in a cigar...ergo the "twang" description. It really is a unique combination of flavors that I have not encountered before in a smoke. I would hardly consider myself a professional taster of anything. I just know what taste good and unique to me! Seeing as all 6 different CC's I have sampled (so far..) have had this "twangy" flavor,I can relate to others who have also picked up this interesting trait from Cuban cigars.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> If someone can't put a finger on a taste, *than* they're the ones with the inexperienced palate.


I believe the word you wanted to use here is "then". But who am I to nit-pick.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

LosingSleep said:


> I believe the word you wanted to use here is "then". But who am I to nit-pick.


Haha Oh SNAP! You got a RG+ for making me chuckle.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I also enjoy the Dominican twang and the Nicaraguan twang as well.:smokin:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

asmartbull said:


> Bruno
> Ya need to stop poking the bear........


Nah. Just sharing ideas. It's fun to play devil's advocate sometimes. Gets people thinking. Sometimes (mis)information is passed around without any actual basis. You ask someone what, why, etc, and they say, "Because it is." Say whaaa?
Statements like "Cuban twang" make it sound like in a blind taste, tasters of twang can identify all cigars composed of Cuban tobacco, while picking out the ones that don't. I'd love to see it happen.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Rookee said:


> I also enjoy the Dominican twang and the Nicaraguan twang as well.:smokin:


Get your own non-word.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Breakaway500 said:


> Like I said,I can compare it to a meaty-salty flavor....but I have honestly never experienced that particular flavor sensation in a cigar...ergo the "twang" description. It really is a unique combination of flavors that I have not encountered before in a smoke. I would hardly consider myself a professional taster of anything. I just know what taste good and unique to me! Seeing as all 6 different CC's I have sampled (so far..) have had this "twangy" flavor,I can relate to others who have also picked up this interesting trait from Cuban cigars.


Except that not everyone defines "twang" the way you do. So, what is the definitive "Cuban" taste (if there even is one)? Are you saying that you can identify a Cuban cigar out of a blind line up?


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

OK..blind test me. Send me a dozen cigars and I will tell you which have the "twang" and which don't.  Hell,the CC's I have sample smelled different,even before the light.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> OK..blind test me. Send me a dozen cigars and I will tell you which have the "twang" and which don't.


DO IT! My money's on Mark!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> Nah. Just sharing ideas. It's fun to play devil's advocate sometimes. Gets people thinking. Sometimes (mis)information is passed around without any actual basis. You ask someone what, why, etc, and they say, "Because it is." Say whaaa?
> Statements like "Cuban twang" make it sound like in a blind taste, tasters of twang can identify all cigars composed of Cuban tobacco, while picking out the ones that don't. I'd love to see it happen.


There's a differancs between sharing ideas and being offensive and you have been flirting with the latter on many threads....


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

asmartbull said:


> There's a differancs between sharing ideas and being offensive and you have been flirting with the latter on many threads....


I'm sorry you feel that way, but I don't. I'm stating my opinion, while trying to explain it as well as I can.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Breakaway500 said:


> OK..blind test me. Send me a dozen cigars and I will tell you which have the "twang" and which don't.  Hell,the CC's I have sample smelled different,even before the light.


I'd love to. Would you like to discuss how we'll do it through PM?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

To get back on topic slightly... I struggle to get the "twang" with CC's sometimes myself. At first I questioned the level of my palate. Then I heard that certain people have a taste for the Lithium that is found heavily in he soil on the island where these particular cigars are found, which is then transferred to the flavor profile of these cigars. Some people do not pick up the flavor as much as others, therefore they are the guys who will not get why some BOTL are so "snobby" about their CC preference. 

File me into the class who thinks that CC's aren't the only thing to smoke. I personally think that there are cigars & cigar companies that put out a product that rivals those of CC's out there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> To get back on topic slightly... I struggle to get the "twang" with CC's sometimes myself. At first I questioned the level of my palate. Then I heard that certain people have a taste for the Lithium that is found heavily in he soil on the island where these particular cigars are found, which is then transferred to the flavor profile of these cigars. Some people do not pick up the flavor as much as others, therefore they are the guys who will not get why some BOTL are so "snobby" about their CC preference.
> 
> File me into the class who thinks that CC's aren't the only thing to smoke. I personally think that there are cigars & cigar companies that put out a product that rivals those of CC's out there.


I used to think the same way i was a Non Cuban smoker for years. I kept buying and trying all the non Cubans i could, Once handed a Cuban i could never go back. Opinion is opinion taste is subjective granted. I tell you i know of many that went from non Cubans to Cubans and never went back. I don't know any that went the other way. I don't even know someone who knows someone who has gone the other way. Think about it for a moment you probably don't know any either. All hype wears off after awhile this is not hype its the dark side and its magical.opcorn:eace::gossip:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I used to think the same way i was a Non Cuban smoker for years. I kept buying and trying all the non Cubans i could, Once handed a Cuban i could never go back. Opinion is opinion taste is subjective granted. I tell you i know of many that went from non Cubans to Cubans and never went back. I don't know any that went the other way. I don't even know someone who knows someone who has gone the other way. Think about it for a moment you probably don't know any either. All hype wears off after awhile this is not hype its the dark side and its magical.opcorn:eace::gossip:


^^^ Lithium taster! :lol:

Me = not so much. 

I could go the rest of my life without one & not be too troubled, as long as everyone else in the world continues to improve their product like they have obviously done since the embargo. Don't get me wrong... I like CC's. I buy CC's!!! I just don't _*prefer*_ them over anything else. I just see them on a equal playing field with_ everything_ else. :nod:

I don't see anything wrong with your snobbiness either Tony. :smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> ^^^ Lithium taster! :lol:
> 
> Me = not so much.
> 
> ...


I understand my brother i know i am a snob when it comes to Cuban Cigars i can't help it i am a lithium junkie.:banghead:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I understand my brother i know i am a snob when it comes to Cuban Cigars i can't help it i am a lithium junkie.:banghead:


Like the energizer bunny Tony? LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Like the energizer bunny Tony? LOL


That's me my brother!
Top of the morning to you Warren!!!!!!!!:brick:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> Just like insanity, I dont suffer from it, I enjoy every minute of it.:mischief:





TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's me my brother!
> Top of the morning to you Warren!!!!!!!!:brick:


All this niceness is ruining the thread. Let's get back to being snobs. I like Cubans because they're the best tasting but poorest constructed cigars in the world. The plugged sticks from the cigar boom are infamous. If the flavors weren't the best in the world no one would buy them. Plus they have spotty wrappers that would be seconds in most bands. Ugly.
Spotty construction.
God's own flavor.
Even the best NCs don't really compare.

Thus the reasons we're snobs.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> Nah. Just sharing ideas. It's fun to play devil's advocate sometimes. Gets people thinking. Sometimes (mis)information is passed around without any actual basis. You ask someone what, why, etc, and they say, "Because it is." Say whaaa?
> Statements like "Cuban twang" make it sound like in a blind taste, tasters of twang can identify all cigars composed of Cuban tobacco, while picking out the ones that don't. I'd love to see it happen.


Does it throw you for a loop when you hear an Italian refer to sauce as "gravy"?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

LosingSleep said:


> Does it throw you for a loop when you hear an Italian refer to sauce as "gravy"?


What the hell is this "sauce" you talk about?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> What the hell is this "sauce" you talk about?


On Sunday we grab a pot the bigger the better. Cram it full of tomatoes garlic onions spices olive oil a little red wine. Put it on the stove where it simmers for many hours once again longer is better. Sometimes we throw meat in there sometimes not. The last 11 - 13 minutes of cooking we have another pot of boiling water that we throw some Macaroni into. Yes no pasta here us old school Italians call it Macaroni. Drain Macaroni add Gravy enjoy. That's right no sauce no pasta. Just Macaroni and Gravy:biggrin::wink::tea:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> On Sunday we grab a pot the bigger the better. Cram it full of tomatoes garlic onions spices olive oil a little red wine. Put it on the stove where it simmers for many hours once again longer is better. Sometimes we throw meat in there sometimes not. The last 11 - 13 minutes of cooking we have another pot of boiling water that we throw some Macaroni into. Yes no pasta here us old school Italians call it Macaroni. Drain Macaroni add Gravy enjoy. That's right no sauce no pasta. Just Macaroni and Gravy:biggrin::wink::tea:


Yup! About once a month I make a giant batch of gravy and freeze it in tupperware containers for dinners throughout the month.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> Yup! About once a month I make a giant batch of gravy and freeze it in tupperware containers for dinners throughout the month.


I knew there was something i liked about you:tease:


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

At what point in history did ragu become too hard to pronounce? 


"eh, just call it gravy"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> At what point in history did ragu become too hard to pronounce?
> 
> "eh, just call it gravy"


We stopped calling it Ragu when someone started putting it in a jar and selling it.u


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

LosingSleep said:


> Does it throw you for a loop when you hear an Italian refer to sauce as "gravy"?


No. Those words are synonyms. Gravy is a type of sauce. Twang is not a type of taste. Is my logic really that hard to follow?


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Maybe the word should have been "whang" which is a whip of untanned cattle skin..aka rawhide. You,know..meaty..salty.. 

"That Cuban cigar really has some whang flavor to it!" Ha!


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm submitting twang to Merriam Webster.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Breakaway500 said:


> Maybe the word should have been "whang" which is a whip of untanned cattle skin..aka rawhide. You,know..meaty..salty..


Except that, originally, "twang" was not used to describe meaty or salty. There was a specific taste that people referred to as "twang." No one here has yet to describe it to me. In fact, only you have even described what twang means to you. Everyone else is either going off topic or saying things like "If you can't taste, then I can't explain it."

Just saw your edit. :lol:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

From this point on,I shall refer to the unique flavor of a Cuban cigar as "whang". To me,that is what I can sense as a flavor description, and it is also a fitting word for what I have experienced. Not leathery...but more of a rawhide flavor. Mmm..


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

LosingSleep said:


> I'm submitting twang to Merriam Webster.


I'm still interested in your definition.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Does it really matter what a person tastes when they say twang? This argument is getting a bit past silly and into the ridiculous category. :2


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Breakaway500 said:


> From this point on,I shall refer to the unique flavor of a Cuban cigar as "whang".


I'm looking forward to your reviews even more now. "This cigar definitely has that 'Cuban whang' taste." :lol:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

"Whang"; Rawhide...unfinished cattle skin...meaty,salty. Hey,it fits my taste profile to a "T". 
You are a difficult person to appease...


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Oops...double post.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> I'm still interested in your definition.


It a meaty, musty and almost barnyard flavor that sticks to the back of your throat.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Habanolover said:


> Does it really matter what a person tastes when they say twang? This argument is getting a bit past silly and into the ridiculous category. :2


That's my point. If it doesn't matter, then it's exactly a "real" word, is it?
Is it that bad that I asked someone to explain it? What's ridiculous is that I criticize a ridiculous word for reasons I made clear, and get ridiculed for it. The OP asked what twang is. No one here has answered the question clearly other than Breakaway. I'm just trying to get a normal discussion going about the meaning and possible origin of the word "twang". Twang is not a taste that only a select few can taste, as someone already implied. It is not so mysterious that "If you haven't tasted it, I can't explain it." If it is so hard to explain, then let's talk about it here and explain it. Not such a ridiculous thing to stir up, is it?


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

LosingSleep said:


> It a meaty, musty and almost barnyard flavor that sticks to the back of your throat.


Hallelujah! A straight answer from someone. I thank you, sir. 
If you don't mind my continuing this discussion, I'd like to ask you which brands/vitolas, in your experience, have exhibited this taste.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Maybe it (the Cuban flavor) was once refered to as "Whang" and somehow the word morphed into "Twang"...?


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> Hallelujah! A straight answer from someone. I thank you, sir.
> If you don't mind my continuing this discussion, I'd like to ask you which brands/vitolas, in your experience, have exhibited this taste.


Every Cuban cigar that I've smoked has it.

HdM ep. 1+2
Party Shorts
Monty 2s
VRFs
RASS
Bol RCs
Cohiba II
and the list goes on...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Bruno, i wasn't singling you out. I was referring to all of the silly comments being made in the thread. Seems like it is just going around in circles and only once in a while is something said worth listening to.

When I refer to the "twang' it is not really a definitive flavor but more of a combination that I just can't put to words. Therefore I will use the oft used "twang" to describe it.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

"Whang" is actually a synonym for rawhide. Really. I rest my case..


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Habanolover said:


> Bruno, i wasn't singling you out. I was referring to all of the silly comments being made in the thread. Seems like it is just going around in circles and only once in a while is something said worth listening to.
> 
> When I refer to the "twang' it is not really a definitive flavor but more of a combination that I just can't put to words. Therefore I will use the oft used "twang" to describe it.


Thank you for the clarification and apologies for the misunderstanding.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Bruno, i wasn't singling you out. I was referring to all of the silly comments being made in the thread. Seems like it is just going around in circles and only once in a while is something said worth listening to.
> 
> When I refer to the "twang' it is not really a definitive flavor but more of a combination that I just can't put to words. Therefore I will use the oft used "twang" to describe it.


I am listening and i agree Twang is a slang for that taste that only a Cuban Cigar can provide. Its not on the flavor wheel but anybody who smokes Cuban Cigars knows what it is. I was ignorant to it until i smoked Cuban Cigars. I am now educated and grateful. Sadly some that smoke Cuban Cigars are ignorant to it as well. Their taste buds just don't pick up the flavor. I just smoked a RYJ Duke almost an hour later i still taste that Twang on my tongue. So good in fact i am not even going to drink until it goes away. I wonder if Cuban women are that Twangy.:biglaugh:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am listening and i agree Twang is a slang for that taste that only a Cuban Cigar can provide. Its not on the flavor wheel but anybody who smokes Cuban Cigars knows what it is. I was ignorant to it until i smoked Cuban Cigars. I am now educated and grateful. Sadly some that smoke Cuban Cigars are ignorant to it as well. Their taste buds just don't pick up the flavor. I just smoked a RYJ Duke almost an hour later i still taste that Twang on my tongue. So good in fact i am not even going to drink until it goes away. I wonder if Cuban women are that Twangy.:biglaugh:


You still haven't described the taste. There is no taste that isn't on the flavor wheel. Find me a professional review of anything (including cigars), where the word "twang" was used.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I wonder if Cuban women are that Twangy.:biglaugh:


Only one way to find out...

Maybe I will be the guinea pig??:wink:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Habanolover said:


> Bruno, i wasn't singling you out. I was referring to all of the silly comments being made in the thread. Seems like it is just going around in circles and only once in a while is something said worth listening to.
> 
> When I refer to the "twang' it is not really a definitive flavor but more of a combination that I just can't put to words. Therefore I will use the oft used "twang" to describe it.


You're already one step closer to describing it. You've already called it a combination. Now you just have to single out the elements of that combination. Breakaway has described it as salty and meaty. LoosingSleep has described it as meaty, musty and barnyard.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> You're already one step closer to describing it. You've already called it a combination. Now you just have to single out the elements of that combination. Breakaway has described it as salty and meaty. LoosingSleep has described it as meaty, musty and barnyard.


Add me to the meaty/grassy camp


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

to me the twang is almost a singed metallic salty taste. all CC's i've smoked exhibit it to varying degrees along with the other flavors that typically characterize the marca.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bouncintiga said:


> to me the twang is almost a singed metallic salty taste. all CC's i've smoked exhibit it to varying degrees along with the other flavors that typically characterize the marca.


I got it this should clear things up for those that can't taste it!:biglaugh:

twang (twaŋ)

noun

1.
1. a quick, sharp, vibrating sound, as of a taut string suddenly plucked or released
2. an act of plucking that makes this sound
2.
1. a sharply nasal way of speaking; ringing, nasal quality
2. a dialect characterized by this
3. Dialectal a twinge

Origin: echoic

intransitive verb

1. to make a twang, as a bowstring, banjo, etc.
2. to speak with a twang
3. to be released with a twang: said of an arrow

transitive verb

1. to cause to twang
2. to say with a twang
3. to shoot (an arrow), release (a bowstring), etc. with a twang

Also Raretwangle twan′·gle (-gəl)

Related Forms:

* twangy twang′y adjective twangier -·i·er, twangiest -·i·est

Webster's New World College Dictionary Copyright © 2010 by Wiley Publishing, Inc., Cleveland, Ohio.
Used by arrangement with John Wiley & Sons, Inc.

twang (twăng)
verb twanged, twang·ing, twangs
verb, intransitive

1. To emit a sharp, vibrating sound, as the string of a musical instrument does when it is plucked.
2. To resound with a sharp, vibrating sound.
3. To speak in a strongly nasal tone of voice.

verb, transitive

1. To cause to make a sharp, vibrating sound: twanged the car antenna.
2. To utter with a strongly nasal tone of voice.

noun

1. A sharp, vibrating sound, as that of a plucked string.
2. A strongly nasal tone of voice, especially as a peculiarity of certain regional dialects.

Origin: Imitative.

Related Forms:

* twangy twangˈy adjective

The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, 4th edition Copyright © 2010 by Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. Published by Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. All rights reserved.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Any cigar that can do all that ^^ must be good, gonna have to get me some.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

I also have a problem with "twangy". What kind of description is that? I prefer to use the work _cubany_, as in, "that Party Short I just smoked sure tasted _cubany_."

(tongue firmly in cheek)

.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't know about twang, but every Cuban I smoke has a base flavor that is woodsy and vegetal, with accents of caramel, honey, sometimes flowers, and herbs and maybe some spice. This is not the main flavor of the cigar but rather the foundation upon which the distinctive taste of the particular vitola rests. It is a difficult flavor to pin down, hence the "twang" description.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Arnie said:


> I don't know about twang, but every Cuban I smoke has a base flavor that is woodsy and vegetal, with accents of caramel, honey, sometimes flowers, and herbs and maybe some spice. This is not the main flavor of the cigar but rather the foundation upon which the distinctive taste of the particular vitola rests. It is a difficult flavor to pin down, hence the "twang" description.


Nice description. I still wouldn't use the qualifier "every", but I agree that there are some cigars that exhibit these undertones.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> Nice description. I still wouldn't use the qualifier "every", but I agree that there are some cigars that exhibit these undertones.


If you are talking about cigars generically, I agree. But if you are talking Cuban cigars, then the taste is there.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Arnie said:


> If you are talking about cigars generically, I agree. But if you are talking Cuban cigars, then the taste is there.


I'm talking about Cuban cigars as well. I think everyone has agreed that taste is subjective, so I'll stick to my guns that "the taste" is not present in *all* Cuban cigars.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

To me the twang is almost sour, but not in an off-putting way. Sweet/sour. I can also see salty or even metallic at times, as other people have mentioned. I'm often reminded of the flavor of a good cocktail sour, though.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I would like to offer my pallet and let you know which I feel is "Twang" and which is "Whang"--there its settled. I'll give you my thoughts and recommendations on which ones are what. Both of you guys can send them to me for review after a mediator knows whats, what.. That way there's know misunderstanding and confusion. I'll be your genie pig--sort of!

*ROLMAO*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> I would like to offer my pallet and let you know which I feel is "Twang" and which is "Whang"--there its settled. I'll give you my thoughts and recommendations on which ones are what. Both of you guys can send them to me for review after a mediator knows whats, what.. That way there's know misunderstanding and confusion. I'll be your genie pig--sort of!
> 
> *ROLMAO*


Ah but there's the rub Paul, you have that "THANG" LMAO. Amusing thread.:biglaugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Ah but there's the rub Paul, you have that "THANG" LMAO. Amusing thread.:biglaugh:


The TWANG is the THANG ! i like that!:drum:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

brings up a good topic though, how would the rest of you seasoned CC vets describe the twang?


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Frinkiac7 said:


> To me the twang is almost sour, but not in an off-putting way. Sweet/sour. I can also see salty or even metallic at times, as other people have mentioned. I'm often reminded of the flavor of a good cocktail sour, though.


Thanks for the description. Would citrus be an accurate way to describe what you're tasting?


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

tobacmon said:


> I would like to offer my pallet and let you know which I feel is "Twang" and which is "Whang"--there its settled. I'll give you my thoughts and recommendations on which ones are what. Both of you guys can send them to me for review after a mediator knows whats, what.. That way there's know misunderstanding and confusion. I'll be your genie pig--sort of!
> 
> *ROLMAO*


PM sent.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Good Lord
Please close this thing up........

:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Good Lord
> Please close this thing up........
> 
> :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111:tea:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Yup! About once a month I make a giant batch of gravy and _*freeze it in tupperware*_ containers for dinners throughout the month.


GAH___!!!!!!! :fear:

Say it ain't so!!! 

Please Sir! Buy some mason jars!

Me/ my Italian wifey;

Make gravy
Put hot gravy in 1 and or 2 quart mason jars. 
Install lid.
Let cool on counter for 2 hours.
Store in fridge.:drum:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> Maybe the word should have been "whang" which is a whip of untanned cattle skin..aka rawhide. You,know..meaty..salty..
> 
> "That Cuban cigar really has some whang flavor to it!" Ha!


I like it! :nod:

"If your not tasting "whang", Your not experiencing "Twang"!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*I'm kinda liking the "Poontang" thing!

......as my mind rolls through the gutter.....:hand:*


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The TWANG is the THANG ! i like that!:drum:


I have said this before!! :nod: :rofl: :woohoo:

and I will say it again! :lock1::lol::biglaugh:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate to say this, but....

"Meaty" is another flavor that is somewhat nebulous....

How do we describe the taste of meat when we are talking about meat?

Usually the meat is picking up flavors from other influences. Things like the fat and cooking style and spices and other foods.... :ask:

I am content and comfortable with somethings being very difficult to describe.

Cheers! :beerchug:

Oh and did I say;

*HAPPY FRIDAY YALL!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:

.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> I hate to say this, but....
> 
> "Meaty" is another flavor that is somewhat nebulous....
> 
> ...


That's right many things we taste are difficult to describe because they are unique. They are in a class or spectrum of their own. You can't say they taste like anything else so how could you describe it. Bottom line is you either get it or rather taste it or you don't.:drum:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

fiddlegrin said:


> I hate to say this, but....
> 
> "Meaty" is another flavor that is somewhat nebulous....
> 
> ...


Meat is generally about mouthfeel, like when people say "This is a meaty fish." Generally used to describe a thick or chewy quality. In taste, I've seen it used synonymous with "savory" - the taste of glutamate.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> GAH___!!!!!!! :fear:
> 
> Say it ain't so!!!
> 
> ...


Do you put pork in your gravy? That is the main reason I freeze mine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> Do you put pork in your gravy? That is the main reason I freeze mine.


I love putting my pork in the gravy!:biglaugh::woohoo::tease::brick::biglaugh: :mischief: :drum:

All joking aside i think Pork is the best meat for making gravy it renders flavor like no other.:tea:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> I hate to say this, but....
> 
> "Meaty" is another flavor that is somewhat nebulous....
> 
> ...


or the term "gamey" to describe lamb or other "gamey" type foods. yea try describing that one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I dunno i bet if i handed out samples of my gravy.
1 with pork
1 with Veal
1 with Beef
You guys couldn't tell me which one had the TWANG!:biglaugh:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I dunno i bet if i handed out samples of my gravy.
> 1 with pork
> 1 with Veal
> 1 with Beef
> You guys couldn't tell me which one had the TWANG!:biglaugh:


I could, but that is only because my palate is far, far, far suprior to everyone elses! :rotfl:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> I could, but that is only because my palate is far, far, far suprior to everyone elses! :rotfl:


That's because you are a Sunday Gravy Snob like myself!:rotfl:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Do you put pork in your gravy? That is the main reason I freeze mine.


Ahhh....

No Sir we do not...

I can't ever seem to fit the slippery lil bastages into the kettle! :flypig:

Rock On!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Are we still on this ?
:boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

asmartbull said:


> Are we still on this ?
> :boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom:


I'm with you now. :help:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> Ahhh....
> 
> No Sir we do not...
> 
> ...


Rock on my brother!:smoke2:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

This thread is a mess. :rotfl:

We got people arguing about whether or not twang is a flavor, while others are tyring to rename it a a Cuban guys body part, the same time a convo is goin' on about Italiano's sauce or gravy, how to cook it, getting recipes & $h!t. :lol:

Great Odens Raven man! :hn


:lock1: :lock1: :lock1: :lock1: :lock1: :lock1:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> This thread is a mess. :rotfl:
> 
> We got people arguing about whether or not twang is a flavor, while others are tyring to rename it a a Cuban guys body part, the same time a convo is goin' on about Italiano's sauce or gravy, how to cook it, getting recipes & $h!t. :lol:
> 
> ...


That's because you never had any real gumba Brooklyn gravy forgetaboutit!:rotfl:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*No shit?....I thought it's been on topic the whole time*! :madgrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *No shit?....I thought it's been on topic the whole time*! :madgrin:


That's right my brother the TWANG is in the Gravy i am giving out samples with out bands!:rotfl::rofl::smoke2::kev::flypig:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's right my brother the TWANG is in the Gravy i am giving out samples with out bands!:rotfl::rofl::smoke2::kev::flypig:


*Now I'm hungry for mashed potatoes.:wave:*


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm a lovin this thread...
Gettin dizzy trying to keep up, but back on topic.... kind of



Arnie said:


> I don't know about twang, but every Cuban I smoke has a base flavor that is woodsy and vegetal, with accents of caramel, honey, sometimes flowers, and herbs and maybe some spice. This is not the main flavor of the cigar but rather the foundation upon which the distinctive taste of the particular vitola rests. It is a difficult flavor to pin down, hence the "twang" description.


This is very near to my impression of what Cubans are all about. But besides the "twang", there's a certain mellowness and complexity, even in a strong cigar. Much easier to snork than the average NC. So many NC's are an assault on sensory receptors. I do agree that this "twang" is either not present in EVERY CC (but certainly in most), or maybe harder to pick up in some.
That said, I enjoy both CC and NC, but am weeding out NCs to just a select few, and ramping up the CCs. Variety is the spice (or is it twang?) of life. :rotfl:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> *Ah but there's the rub Paul, you have that "THANG" *LMAO. Amusing thread.:biglaugh:


Just thinking ---- that Thang ( men have) and that twa* (women have) and then there's the gravy / sauce--well, both have that!

I'll stick to the cigars for now! 

Hope I did not do a no--no---PM sent Bruno.........


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

See? There's that "*THANG!* I wasnt going to mention them all together but you had the juice producing appendages to do it. Oh no! I did it as well! :mod:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*It's the "Bang Thang Thank You Twang"*


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know if there is a twang or no twang and Im not really concerned about the twang. I am quickly becoming a snob because I love the floral notes that are present in several lines of CCs that are so incredibly hard to find outside of the ISOM.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> I don't know if there is a twang or no twang and Im not really concerned about the twang. I am quickly becoming a snob because I love the floral notes that are present in several lines of CCs that are so incredibly hard to find outside of the ISOM.


Now that's a good way to put it and I tend to agree, I am pretty new to real Cubans I had a few a long time ago and the were glorious. Then a bunch of fakes, then came puff and back to real.

I am now making a large part of my stash Cubans probably over 50% but I am silly that way as I keep changing what I want LOL but a lot anyway.

Good Post Thad!


----------

